# Questions on the FBO2496 vs DSP1124P



## Fundad (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello, I'm brand new to the HTS.

I am currently running two Paradigm PS-1000's on opposite sides on my room. Read the BFD guide and plan to add some subwoofer EQ to my setup. Trying to choose between the DSP1124P and the FBQ2496. I read the manuals for both units and have two questions:

1. Can you use unbalance connections with the FBO2496? The manual for the DSP1124P clearly states that you can. There is no mention of this in the FBO2496 manual and they only show balanced connections using 1/4" TRS phono jacks. My preouts and connects to the subs are all unbalanced. I have no experience with or really understand the balanced / unbalanced difference.

2. Can you turn off or otherwise disable unwanted filters on the FBO2496? Again, the manual for the DSP1124P makes it clear that you can set to off any of the 12 filters per channel. The FBQ2496 manual is not clear on this and seems to imply that all filters not set as parametric notch filters default to automatic filters. I assume there is a way to turn off unneeded / unwanted filters but asking someone who knows the unit to confirm this. The manual sort of hints that disabling a filter might be achieved by setting a parametric filter with 0 gain?

As a complete beginner at all this, the DSP1124P seems easier and more straight froward....maybe the manual is just better. And the BFD Guide is written assuming this unit is being used. The 2496 has better spec's (?) but wondering if I'll hear any difference for the additonal $50? 

Thanks in advance for your help, whoever you may be.

Fundad


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Fundad!

Yes, it’s strange that Behringer didn’t mention using unbalanced connections in the 2496 manual, but frankly I’ve never seen a product that couldn’t use TS plugs in a TRS jack. Maybe Behringer didn’t clarify that because they felt it just didn’t need to be said. 

Not sure about the filters, but truth be told the FBQ doesn’t offer any advantage over the BFD for subwoofer use. Unless you find the former’s goofy slanted panel attractive, there's no reason not to stick with the BFD.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

